# Combination of LST and topping??



## MtnKulture (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you think that both topping and LST during veg is beneficial or, would cause too much stress to have a quick growing vegetative period? I understand that both topping and LST are techniques that do slow vegetative grow to a point, but will the combination of both techniques cause a long vegetative period to get a good bushy plant, or is it beneficial to do both to get a bushy growth? Any positive input would be appreciated on the subject.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2011)

Wel if this is the route you wanna go down, I suggest you top it ASAP (fourth or fifth true node) then wait a week for the plant to fully recover then you may begin you're lst training. You just don't wanna do both at the same time.


----------



## rslaven87 (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with PR, top-wait-lst...But if your really looking for a bushy plant you might also consider the strain. In my experience a lot of indicas bush up after topping.

www.thegreen5cene.com


----------



## MtnKulture (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I know that there are different variables like certain strain I just wanted to know if over-all combining both techniques would stress the plant to over-all grow weaker in its life span.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 3, 2011)

MtnKulture said:


> Thanks for the replies. I know that there are different variables like certain strain I just wanted to know if over-all combining both techniques would stress the plant to over-all grow weaker in its life span.


Yea do it to it. It will not long term stress or damage by any means. These ants are very resilient, and will bounce back quickly with little to no sign of damage when done properly.


----------



## Afka (Dec 3, 2011)

There isint a gajillion trillion reply on topping/training it open for 4 tops just a few threads above this one.

I don't know why I still come here this "advanced" forum is full of noobs and garbage.


----------



## MtnKulture (Dec 4, 2011)

Afka said:


> There isint a gajillion trillion reply on topping/training it open for 4 tops just a few threads above this one.
> 
> I don't know why I still come here this "advanced" forum is full of noobs and garbage.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the sticky threads you clown. I dont know why you do either, seems to be for pointless posting on noobs threads.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 4, 2011)

It works, I'll tell you that much.

View attachment 1919246View attachment 1919247View attachment 1919248

Topped at end of week 1 into week 2 of veg. Started training end of week 2 into week 3 of veg. Here we are middle of week 3 of veg.


----------



## SirLancelot (Dec 4, 2011)

I may try this, nice man


----------



## Tmac4302 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just make sure you cut above the second node. Not the third node. Just above the second. Wait till you have 5 or 6 nodes. Then go for the kill. You will be taking off a good portion of the main stalk, but believe me, it will pay off. You want a kind of "plus sign" look to it. Let her heal for a week. Then gradually bend the nodes you left outward with string. Keep doing that till you get the width you want your plants to be. Then let them grow vertical. You'll see all of the inner nodes on those main 4 branches start to fill in where you have no foliage (in the middle of your plant). I'm loving it and it's saved me atleast 3 - 4 inches in vertical height. Incredible if you ask me. Especially when your working with 3 ft of viable growing space like I am. (5' total. -1' for pot. -1' for light distance.)


----------

